# 3 x Sony CDX-C910 Car Stereo's and a copper EQ



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

*SONY C910's*


not mine... but damn nice HU's


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I placed a bid on the one that won't power up, can someone say PROJECT lol...


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Coppertone said:


> Yes, why yes they are wonder why such low bids ?


from the description on the #1 and #2 one works great but sometimes mis-tracks on some cd's, the other it states" does not power up" The dang face's are worth it, those are hard to find mint. I used to own a C910 and a couple C90's back in the day 

I can see from the pics they look clean, nice new wiring harness and such. I would buy one but I want to retain my factory HU and have it modified instead for after market amps. 

Acura TL


----------



## Thumperx (Nov 20, 2007)

I had SEVERAL CDX-C910. Stay away. You've been warned! This is one temperamental ***** of a head unit (IC tends to blow easily). Save your pennies for the CDX-C90. Much better unit all around and more forgiving when installed. Also it was one step better in manufacture and the type of quality internal components than the C910. Typically, there is an eBay price jump between the two; hence, why the C910 is far more affordable than the C90. Face plate led are also brighter on the C90 than C910. On certain bright days, the glare on to C910 faceplate wasn't readable.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Didn't both units have issues after so many years of use?


----------



## derrickm (Jul 9, 2009)

I will have a CDX-C90 for sale in the next week, if anybody is interested. (Plus 766EQ plus 210EQ, etc.)


----------



## seductivesounds (Sep 5, 2008)

I had a CDX-C90 about a million years ago.
Right before I had the Sony XES-Z50.


----------



## wilkes5 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thumperx said:


> I had SEVERAL CDX-C910. Stay away. You've been warned! This is one temperamental ***** of a head unit (IC tends to blow easily). Save your pennies for the CDX-C90.......



Thanx for the heads up. Now if only can find someone to buy my C910 and matching din size EQ. think paid about close to $300 both together off ebay. it's been about a year or two. 

have a sony CDX-F605X (made in Korea) which seems like a decent unit. average on ebay is around $60


----------



## Thumperx (Nov 20, 2007)

wilkes5 said:


> Thanx for the heads up. Now if only can find someone to buy my C910 and matching din size EQ. think paid about close to $300 both together off ebay. it's been about a year or two.
> 
> have a sony CDX-F605X (made in Korea) which seems like a decent unit. average on ebay is around $60



Ooh, that smarts. Yeah, I went through 3 of them. 2 of them had a Sony technician rebuild them, then blew those. The third, I simply got out and sold it and xdp-4000x dsp on Ebay. 

When working, it sounded and performed great. That system took WAY toom much time to optimize the system.

If you want a quality single DIN head and dsp unit, try the Pioneer P99RS.


----------



## patrick3178 (Aug 18, 2013)

does anyone have experience repairing the Sony cdx-c910 I have one and it just stopped powering on!


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

I have a spare...haven't have time to try to repair it...I believe on mine the display lighting is gone.. haven't had time to mess with it.


----------



## patrick3178 (Aug 18, 2013)

let me know if you want to get rid of it


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm selling a couple C90's, a 910 and an XDP-4000X


----------

